# FBQ2496 Fried?



## ltngstrucktwice (Feb 1, 2016)

First post out side the Post Padding Thread and first forum post in a long time.
So since the BFD Guide link seems to be broken or taken down, I need to post a question.
Received a New FBQ2496 in the mail today and inserted it into my system, after the pre and before the amp.
Used all XLR connections.
Powered it up.
The Left/Right Indicator was lit and I tapped the bypass just because I was curious about the pass through sound.
The lights went crazy and the unit started making a clicking sound like it was trying to do a feedback adjustment or something and was non responsive.
Power on off didn't change anything.
I unplugged it and let the power drain out and powered it up again.
Same thing.
The FBQ was plugged into a Panamax Power Conditioner, but I checked for crazy voltage at the plug anyway.
All was good.
Did I fry this, was it fried, or am I missing a step?
Like I said, Ive been trying to find the BFD Guide but it seems to be gone.
Thanks for input.
Ill check back soon for any replies.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Gear just gets old and dies after awhile. That is what it sounds like. RIP!


----------



## ltngstrucktwice (Feb 1, 2016)

I put it back in its coffin and returned it today.
It felt cheep anyway and tech support was non existent.
I usually shy away from cheeper products for this very reason, but the internet is also filled with success stories, so I gave Behringer a shot.
Learned my lesson.
Looking at a driverack, or sticking with what I know....analog .
Thanks for reply.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ltngstrucktwice said:


> I put it back in its coffin and returned it today.
> It felt cheep anyway and tech support was non existent.
> I usually shy away from cheeper products for this very reason, but the internet is also filled with success stories, so I gave Behringer a shot.
> Learned my lesson.
> ...


I missed that it was new. Many here have good luck with Behringer gear.

Anyway, it was bad and you have moved on. Good luck.


----------

